# Help with Lucent Phone System



## Sparkles3891

Help! I know this isn't a gadget, but I really need help figuring out how to change the greeting on my Lucent phone system. It's a "Partner 18D" and came with a voice mail manual but no master book or anything to help me change the main greeting people here when they call my business. 

Any help anyone can give me would be appreciated. On my old phone system I could log in as an administrator, but I don't know of a function like that for these phones, it could be a certain voicemail extention and I just don't know what it is. 

Thanks in advance to anyone with suggestions, you've saving me, seriously! ray:


----------



## yustr

You might try the instruction on THIS page if its a similar system. 

What about the rep who sold you the system? 

Try dialing your own number. Typically, it will ask if you have a phone on the system and guide you through changing stuff... :4-dontkno


----------



## Sparkles3891

Thanks for the link, that did help somewhat - I was able to change the mailboxes that I had passwords for. The problem is the main greeting - I need to record a new main greeting and I can't figure out how!


----------



## Sparkles3891

P.S. The company that sold us the system will only help us if we pay them $600 per hour because we did not buy the warranty! So I can't seem to get any help in changing the greeting.


----------



## yustr

Did they not say they'd provide some training with your purchase? I'd reread you contract carefully - then have your lawyer write a letter (assuming training is included - it almost always is) demanding they fulfill the terms of their contract - at least provide you with the manuals.

If that fails, I'd call Lucent directly and demand a manual then you'll at least have something to go by - and no, I don't have a number for them...

Hey an idea: if you can't get a manual from Lucent - call back and tell them you're thinking of buying one of their Partner systems but want to talk with some customers first. Can they please refer you to other firms who have that system? If they give you a name or two, beg those to help you find the answer...take the telco administrator to lunch or buy her a bottle of nice wine in exchange for 10 minutes of tutoring.


----------



## dm01

Here's what you're looking for: http://www.tele-movers.com/partner_faq.htm#4


----------



## Sparkles3891

Thanks!


----------



## kamja

I have same problem. 
1. Call the Voice Mail System by pressing intercom (7) (7) (7) or the pre programmed voice mail access button. 
2. Press (0) (#) 

After I press 0 #, it says "Your call has been transfered to the receptionist". What should I do now?


----------

